# TAG Program seeking Volunteers! Regional/City/State Thanks!



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Good Afternoon Fellow Uber Drivers

Many of you are already aware of the TAG, Program. Tips are Great! TAG, You're it.

The TAG program is seeking volunteer drivers from each city to help us spread the word on the street about the program. Please inbox me with your City if you wish to spread the word in your town.

1) As Drivers we NEVER ask for a tip
2) As Drivers we NEVER have a tip jar.
3) As Drivers we NEVER expect a tip. 
3) As Drivers we know that tips are not required!
4) As Drivers we know and can SHARE with everyone that TIPS ARE GREAT! 
5) As Drivers we know that we can TAG, other drivers with TAG, you're it! so they know #4.

(If this sounds like a foreign language to you please go here https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-official-driver-tag-program-tag-youre-it.11008/ and read about it. )


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I went online last night to keep my account active got 2 trips. Perfect. 

So I tried the TAG program and it worked like a charm. Tips on both trips.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

The system does work....and well.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the TAG Report FYD- Please TAG & share with any other drivers you know. When the regular paxinyourcity start hearing it from all the drivers- the message will be loud & clear. Congratulations!!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the TAG Report Simon! It works It works It works! Please share with your fellow Drivers with the TAG you're it! Great Job!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Tag works great! Thanks for the tip!,


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Tag works great! Thanks for the tip!,


Thanks for the Tag Report Uber_Sea. Great work. Please share with your fellow drivers.


----------

